# 5 eggs 5 fertilised



## tcross73 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi im 44 and had my eggs removed they found five five have fertilised naturaly looking like day 3 to put back thinking of 2 being put back and what are the chances of success on this can anyone help as its my first and very new to this and getting confused hope some one can help me thanks..


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

What have the clinic said about the quality? Would they let you do a 5 day transfer or put 3 back in?


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Tcross legally you can have 3 put back...I put 3, day 3's back and ended up with one DD.
Good luck!    
xxA


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Tcross - 100% fertilisation rate is brilliant   like the other ladies said try to find out the embryo quality as this might help you make you mind up if 1, 2 or 3 are going back.  I'm 40 next month & I've just finish my second IFV cycle - had 6 eggs, 6 fertilised too, all were going strong on day 3 so we went to day 5 transfer. I had 1x top grade blast put back and also 1 x morula (no frosties as none good enough quality) & last weekend we got a BFP   we are pretty sure it's not twins as cb digital HPT said 1-2 weeks when we tested and if there were 2 I think my hcg levels would have been higher and read 2-3weeks. I was always going to have 2 put back & if I'd actually have been 40 I would have gone for 3 as the chances of twins or triplets at our age is very slim (don't quote me on that though if it happens to you   ). Our decision was based on increasing our chances to make our dream come true and both hubby and i said if we were blessed with multiples than 2 or 3 babies is better than none.

Good luck with your cycle and decisions 

Lizard xxx


----------



## tcross73 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi girls just had the call i was waiting for and 4 out of the 5 are very good quality and 1 a bit behind but he seems to think it will catch up and also letting them go till day 5 blasto hopefuly so all very good news so far heres hoping roll on monday which is my day 5 getting a bit excited lol am thinking 3 now will see on monday thanks for replys xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey tcross73  that fab and I don't think they will let you have 3 put back in at blast only on day 2/3  Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## tcross73 (Mar 27, 2012)

ok thanks becky am all a bit new to this lol first cycle and hopefuly last will keep u updated on changes thanks again xxxx


----------

